# Sticky  SIZING PHOTOS



## Olliesmom

*HUGE FIND!!!!*

Thx so much - but a have a new find that is even better than photobucket! It seems that most of our problems stem from our pix being too large!!! Well gang check out this website

www.shrinkpictures.com

it is amazing and soooooooooo easy - even I can do it - once your pix are the right size your picture world amazingly opens up!!!

Try it!

Catherine aka Olliesmom


----------



## SMARTY

I need help, photo is on my profile but not when I post a message. What do i need to do?


----------



## dboudreau

Smarty: Go to User Cp. Click on Edit Avatar (Picture under your name). Then upload your photo. If you want the picture in your signature click on Edit signature and upload your photo. Remember to click on save changes at the bottom of the page or your photos won't save. Hope this helps.


----------



## SMARTY

finally got phot to appear. Great!!!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Now I have two photos showing on my signature.


----------



## gelbergirl

this has been very helpful.


----------



## Poornima

*Resizing photos*

Thanks, this is very helpful.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## ivyagogo

I will have to try that one. I usually shrink my photos in Photoshop and then upload them to Tinypic for hosting. I would love a site that automatically shrinks them.


----------



## Amy R.

Ok, testing this.


----------



## Amy R.

OMG, it WORKS! Thanks so much, Catherine. (I guess you posted this in Feb!)


----------



## Amy R.

I'm drunk with power, finally I can do this! That's Biscuit and our cat, Jesse. They coexist but don't love each other.


----------



## dboudreau

Very sweet. Now you can enter the Sept. Challenge.!!!


----------



## Lilysplash I

I finally got a picture under my name but how do you post a different picture in my message? I have a new puppy but haven't gotten a good picture of her yet.


----------



## Olliesmom

after you post...scroll down to ....manage attachments - then you need to browse for your photo - attach it....if it doesn't download...ie error message or just doesn't say attached...then you need to use the resize (just like the avatar) but do just a resize at 50% - that always seems to work!! if you have problems pm me!


----------



## Lilysplash I

Amy, love your drunk with power comment now that you can post pictures in your reply.:biggrin1: It is a really cute picture of Biscuit and Jesse. I hope to be drunk with power soon. :biggrin1: Stay tuned.


----------



## hartman studio

Just seeing if it works for me


----------



## Miss Paige

*Help with Pictures*

How do I get pictures posted of Miss Paige & Mr Roman so you will know what my two "kids" look like.


----------



## marjrc

Miss Paige said:


> How do I get pictures posted of Miss Paige & Mr Roman so you will know what my two "kids" look like.


Hi,

You can either upload pictures on our gallery or you can post them as attachments to replies in certain threads. To put a pic up at the forum gallery, click on "gallery" above left, then "upload photos" on the right. Follow the instructions there. You will either have to upload from your computer or from a website, such as photo bucket or flicker, then paste the site's URL into the proper box to upload.

If you would like to add a photo to a reply, then click 'reply', click 'manage attachments' below the text box, in 'additional options' and then 'browse/upload' once you get the pop up. Preview first to see what it looks like, then click 'submit reply' with the photo added.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Miss Paige

*Sizing Photos*

Okay am going to try this-posting first Miss Paige's picture then if lucky will post the Rommy man's picture

Pat


----------



## Miss Paige

*Sizing Photos*

Oh My Gosh it worked-okay now you see what the Princess Miss Paige looks like here is a picture of her brother-Mr Roman


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Pat - Miss Paige looks like a princess and Mr. Roman...looks like a playboy. I love them both. What darling furbabies.


----------



## Leslie

Pat~ They are adorable! 

BTW~ I haven't said :welcome: to the Forum, yet!


----------



## havaluv

Look at Mis Paige's eyelashes!!! What a beauty! Roman is darling too...he has that mischievious glint in his eyes...I bet he is a character!


----------



## Guest

Pat..

Your Hav's are just darling!


----------



## ama0722

Pat- welcome to the forum 

Amanda


----------



## earfax

*Ihow problem getting my pictures 800x 8000 help!*

hi marjrc

do you know how you change the size when you attach the picture?


----------



## Tooetpulik

*Photo*

Heeeeeelp! I cant figure out how to get the photo in.
Abbe


----------



## gelbergirl

i will help you if i can, what are you doing? the avatar or gallery??


----------



## Tooetpulik

*help w/uploading jpegs*

gelbergirl please email me privately
[email protected]
Thanks,
Abbe


----------



## Tooetpulik

*Getting Brave*

Lets see if I did this right
Abbe


----------



## Tooetpulik

*Try again for sig photo*

One more time....


----------



## gelbergirl

^^^^ IMPRESSIVE


----------



## marjrc

Bumping........ 

Are there still some of you that need help with your pics??


----------



## Rosebud8506

trying to figure this out... bear with me!


----------



## dotndani

*HELP!*

something's wrong with this computer!!!!
i can't get any pics up!!
Please help!
WARNING__ those willing to help me out must know that I am a computer idiot!!
Hubby is the computer whiz in the family!


----------



## dotndani

*let's try again*

Here's Duncan in costume


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaay! Glad to hear you figured it out! :whoo: Did you post this pic of Duncan in the Oct. Photo Challenge thread? He's adorable!


----------



## dotndani

Nope I never got around to it.It was so frustrating getting it on.
Is there a way to just move it??Ah,it doesn't matter,christmas is coming so I'll post some then.
Dot


----------



## jemmax

I am totally ignorant and have no idea how to make photos of Max small enough to post on the website....any ideas ?


----------



## jemmax

Hey it worked - how cool - now I can bombard you all with photos of my little boy !


----------



## jemmax

And one more from Christmas !


----------



## Lsprick

What a sweetie and pretty coloring! I especially love the one outside! 

Did you have to resize your pics before you uploaded them? I thought I read in a thread ssomewhere recently that the program automatically resizes pics.


----------



## JerseyGirl

I'm new to the board and absolutely love your link to shrink the photo of my Eloise Pearl.
Thanks!


----------



## JerseyGirl

Except it didn't work for my avatar!  I'll try again.


----------



## JerseyGirl

TA DA!


----------



## nlb

Thank you!


----------



## J and Paul Anka

I had the same question! I feel illiterate on here, I need to watch the tech videos!


----------



## obiwan

*Good to know*

eace:


----------



## picklejars

Trying to load a picture. Here is summer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## picklejars

Are there problems loading from the iPad?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dwurms

I can't seem to load from iPad either :-(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy783

Just trying this out.


----------



## gelbergirl

Testing uploading pic -


----------



## SweetHavanese

Just testing...


----------



## Rascal's mom

*How to upload and drag pictures?*



Olliesmom said:


> Thx so much - but a have a new find that is even better than photobucket! It seems that most of our problems stem from our pix being too large!!! Well gang check out this website
> 
> Resize Images online
> 
> it is amazing and soooooooooo easy - even I can do it - once your pix are the right size your picture world amazingly opens up!!!
> 
> Try it!
> 
> Catherine aka Olliesmom


I still don't understand how to upload and drag pictures :frown2: when you hit the "picture icon" http:// comes up then what do I do? if I type photobucket it just sits there how do I actually open and choose from pictures to drag? confused :| would appreciate any help being a new time user but I would love to put some updated pictures of my Rascal up too :smile2:


----------



## Rascal's mom

Rascal's mom said:


> Test to see if I finally figured out how to post a picture! Updated Picture of Rascal 17 weeks old


Now figure out how to make pictures a little smaller


----------



## Rascal's mom

Rascal's mom said:


> Now figure out how to make pictures a little smaller



















Rascal keeps us amused:laugh2: 
just a little hint he is hungry :smile2:


----------



## ShamaMama

Rascal's mom said:


> Now figure out how to make pictures a little smaller


I like big photos!


----------



## LoriJack

Rascal's mom said:


> Rascal keeps us amused:laugh2:
> 
> just a little hint he is hungry :smile2:


So funny!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barb West

I'm working on getting setup on this site and just curious how everyone is loading their PitaPata ticker onto their profile? Also what is everyone using for their Avatar?? Photos of their pups?

Answers & help much appreciated.

Barb


----------



## krandall

Barb West said:


> I'm working on getting setup on this site and just curious how everyone is loading their PitaPata ticker onto their profile? Also what is everyone using for their Avatar?? Photos of their pups?
> 
> Answers & help much appreciated.
> 
> Barb


You just put your Pita Pata code into your sig file.

People use a lot of different things as their Avatar… It’s really COMPLETELY up to you! Since I have four dogs, I chose to use my oldest as my Avatar photo, and then I have a photo of all four in my sig.


----------

